# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Galiçya ve Yemen gerçeği

## bozok

*Galiçya ve Yemen gerçeği* 


*AVNİ üZGüREL*
*Radikal Gzt.*
*17/08/2003* 



Osmanlı ordusu Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında Galiçya'ya Almanya'nın ısrarıyla gitti. 7 bin Türk askerinin öldüğü Galiçya Türkiye'ye ait değildi. 2 bin şehit verilen Yemen de aslında çoktan gözden çıkarılmıştı. Tartışma 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın *"Mehmetçiğin kanını Galiçya'da, Yemen'de akıttık. Niçin akıttığımızı hala soruyoruz"* demesiyle başladı. Irak'a asker gönderilmesi gündemdeyken söyleyen sözlerin anlamı açık:

*Orada ne işimiz var!* 

ABD'nin* 'Asker gönderin'* çağrısına olumlu yanıt verilmesini savunanlar açısından *'pişmiş aşa su katmak'*tı Doğan'ın açıklaması. 

Irak'a hiçbir şekilde bulaşılmaması gerektiğini savunanlar açısından ise *'tarihi uyarı!'*

Açıklamanın ardından bazı yazarlar komutanı açıktan hedef alan değerlendirmeler yaptılar. Orgeneral üetin Doğan tarih bilgisinden nasibini almamışlıkla bile suçlandı. 

Osmanlı, Birinci Dünya Savaşı'ndan yenilgiyle çıktıktan sonra hem mebusan hem ayan meclisleri bünyesinde *'Tahkikat Komisyonları'* kurularak savaşın sorumluları arandı. Enver ve Talat Paşa ülkeyi terk etmişti. İfadesi 
alınan kişiler sorumlu mevkiler işgal ettikleri halde aslında gelişmelerden onların verdiği bilgi kadar haberdar olan insanlardı. Bunlar içinde İttihat Terakki'nin yönetim kadrosundan Halil Bey'in sözü ilginçtir: *"Ne yapalım oldu bir defa. Takdir-i ilahi böyleymiş."* 

Türk-Alman ittifakının imzasının gündeme geldiği ve Sadrazam Sait Halim Paşa'nın yalısında yapılan toplantıda *"Alman elçisi kapıda bekliyor, herife ayıp oluyor yahu. Adam söylenmeye başladı. İmzalayalım şu anlaşmayı, alsın çıkıp gitsin"* diyen kişidir Halil Bey. 


*Toplam 'zayiat' 1 milyon 50 bin*

*Baron Von Vangenhaym*'ın alıp gittiği anlaşma sonucu 1914'ten 1918'e silah altına alınan 2 milyon 900 bin askerden 400 binini şehit verdik. Kayıplarla birlikte* 'Türk zayiatı'* 1 milyon 50 bini buldu. Savaşın ortasında Rusya karşısında gerileyen Alman Genelkurmayı'nın ısrarıyla Türk askerinin Galiçya'ya gönderilmesi gündeme geldi. Galiçya, Vistül, San ve Buğ nehirlerinin suladığı Orta-Güney Polonya'ya verilen ad. Yani tarihen Prut'a kadar çıkmış oradan kuzeye yönelmemiş Türk askerinin yabancı olduğu topraklar. 

Savaşın başlangıcında bu coğrafyada gözü olan Rusya tarafından işgal edildi Galiçya. Resmen Avusturya'nın eyaletiydi. Halkının çoğunluğu da Cermen asıllıydı. Alman-Avusturya birliklerinin harekete geçmesiyle Ruslar önce geri çekildiler ancak daha sonra tekrar geldiler. Alman *'Güney Ordusu'* Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nın en kanlı direnişlerinden birini sergiledi burada. 15. Kolordu Türkiye'den geldiğinde Almanlar tükenme sınırındaydılar. üstelik Berlin batıda da İngiliz-Fransız ordusuyla savaşıyordu. Savaş kabiliyeti üanakkale'de denenmiş 15. Kolordu Galiçya'da Alman Güney Ordusu Komutanlı'ğının emrinde en ileri hatta görev aldı. Başında *Cevat üobanlı Paşa* vardı. Kolordunun *üç büyük çarpışmada 7 bin kayıp* verdiği biliniyor. 

Ve Galiçya macerası askeri tarihçiler tarafından* "İttihat Terakki'nin cahilce aldığı bir karar"* olarak hatırlanıyor. Mareşal Fevzi üakmak'ın değerlendirmesi açık:* "Bu kuvvetler İzonzo'da kullanılsa faydalı olurdu. Zira İtalyanlar Türkiye'yi bölüşmek için muharebeye girmişlerdi. Alman birlikleri tarafından perişan edilen İtalyan ordusu Türk kuvvetleri tarafından savaş dışı bırakılarak Almanya'ya asker tasarrufu yapma imkanı verirdi. Bu olmazsa birliklerin Klikya ve Halep bölgesinde kullanılması uygundu. Galiçya'ya Başkomutanvekili Enver Paşa'nın isteğiyle gidildi."* 

Daha 1. Dünya Savaşı başlamadan Osmanlı için *'gözden çıkarılmış toprak'*tı Yemen. 1905'te çevresi *İmam Yahya'*ya bırakılmış ama buna rağmen şeyh tatmin edilememişti. *Zeydi mezhebi*ne mensup Müslüman nüfus Halife'nin Paygamberin ailesinden biri olması gerektiğine ve Osmanlı hükümdarlarının bu vasfı bulunmadığı için hilafetlerinin muteber olmadığına inanıyordu. 


*Yemen orduyu bezdirdi* 

İmam unvanıyla Yemen'i paylaşmış olan üç şeyh de Osmanlı'yı 'para sızdırmak' için kullanıyor ancak geleceğe ilişkin planlarını İngilizlerle yapıyorlardı. şeyhlerin en güçlüsü İmam Yahya, Osmanlı'ya karşı cihat ilan ettiğinde 2. Abdülhamid tahttaydı ve Babıali onu yatıştırmak, Yemen'i hiç değilse görünüşte Osmanlı devletinin sınırları dahilinde tutabilmek için ardı ardına anlaşma teklifleri sunmaktaydı. 1911'de İzzet Paşa, İmam Yahya'ya bir anlaşma imzalatmayı başardı. Ancak 1912'de Türk-İtalyan savaşı başlayınca bu anlaşmanın hükümleri kağıt üzerinde kaldı. 1918'de Türk kuvvetleri Yemen'i tamamen terkedip yönetimi İmam Yahya'ya devrettiler. 
On beş yıl süren Yemen mücadelesi kadar Türk ordusunu bezdiren bir savaş olmadı. 

Araplar açıktan çatışma yerine birliklerin erzak ambarlarını, su depolarını yağmalayıp tahrip ederek, savaştılar. Deve kervanlarıyla nakledilen savaş malzemelerini çalıyor, sonra bunları Türk komutanlara satmak için pazarlık yapıyorlardı. şeyhleri isyan düşüncesinden uzak tutmak için dağıtılan altın liranın-son zamanda İngiliz altını olmazsa almıyorlardı-toplamı milyonlara ulaşıyordu. 

Sonuçta *Yemen'de sadece 1914-18 döneminde 2 bin şehit verdik*. Bize de sadece acıları hatırlatan türküler kaldı. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


üerçeve 
Yemen Türküsü 
Havada bulut yok, bu ne dumandır?. 
Mahlede ölüm yok bu ne şivandır? 
şu Yemen illeri ne de yamandır? 
Ah o Yemen'dir, gülü dikendir, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep nedendir? 
Burası Huş'tur, yolu yokuştur, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep ne iştir? 
* * * 
Kışlanın önünde redif sesi var, 
Bakın çantasında acep nesi var? 
Bir çift kundurası bir de fesi var, 
Ah o Yemen'dir, gülü dikendir, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep nedendir? 
Burası Huş'tur, yolu yokuştur, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep ne iştir? 
* * * 
Kışlanın önünde geziyor kazlar, 
Elim, kolum ağrır, yürgeğim sızlar, 
Yemen'e gidene ağlıyor kızlar 
Ah o Yemen'dir, gülü dikendir, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep nedendir? 
Burası Huş'tur, yolu yokuştur, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep ne iştir? 
* * * 
Kışlanın önünde bir binek taşı, 
Yoklama yapıyor bizim binbaşı, 
Sefere giderler çavuş, onbaşı, 
Ah o Yemen'dir, gülü dikendir, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep nedendir? 
Burası Huş'tur, yolu yokuştur, 
Giden gelmiyor, acep ne iştir?

----------


## bozok

*UNUTTUğUMUZ GALİüYA*



*MUZAFFER TAşYüREK* 



*“Bu siperleri biz yaptık, hepimiz ölürüz, yine düşmana vermeyiz!”* diyen* üineli Ali oğlu Mehmed* bir müslümanin elinin değdiği yerin mübarekligini bildiriyor adeta. Emek verdigimiz her iş, işlediğimiz her amel korunmasi gereken bir bahçe oluyor bizim için. Ayağımızı bastığımız yer vatana dönüşüyor. Nerede duruyorsak, orası bizimdir. Gülümüz sevgili için yetişir ancak. 



Cihan devleti Osmanlı'niın muhteşem asırlarında, nimeti bölüştüğümüz müslim ve gayri müslim reaya ve tebayı zor zamanlarinda bir başlarına bırakmak, devlet geleneğimize, milletimizin insanlık anlayışına aykırı idi. Bu nedenle milletimiz, mazisinde irtibat kurduğu topraklara ve insanlara el uzatmaktan asla geri kalmadı.


Büyük olmanın, dost olmanın bir bedeli vardır. Yeri geldiğinde dost için ateşe atılmayı becerebilmek büyüklüğün alametidir. Milletimiz, bugün çok farklı bir konjonktürde de olsa, Afganistan'da, Bosna'da, Sudan'da, Kosova'da yardımına koştuğu insanlara, dün Galiçya'da , Trablusgarp'ta , Balkanlar'da el uzatmıştı. Hem de tarihinin en bunalımlı dönemlerinde... 



*Galiçya ile, büyük bir tarihin varisleri olarak hafizalarımızı yenilemek için tarihin unutulmuş bir sayfasını önünüze açmak istedik.* 


Esasen Galiçya'yı unutmak, Yemen, üanakkale, Sakarya, Dumlupınar, Allahuekber Dagları şehitlerini unutmakla eş değerdedir. 




*Başkalarının savaşına ortak olmak* 


Yil 1914. Osmanlı Devleti'nin başında Sultan Reşad bulunmaktadır. Hükümet Ittihat Terakki Partisi'nin elindedir. Enver-Talat-Cemal üçlüsü ve Alman Genelkurmayı, düzenledikleri bir planla, 29 Ekimde Rus limanlarını gereksiz yere bombalatmışlar ve Osmanlı Devleti'ni bir oldu bittiyle Almanlar'ın yanında Birinci Dünya Savaşı'na sokmuşlardı. 


İngiltere ile harp durumunda olan Almanya'nın deniz kuvvetlerine bağlı Göben ve Breslav adindaki iki savaş gemisinin üanakkale Boğazı'na sığınmasına izin veren Ittihat Terakki hükümeti, daha sonra bu gemileri satın aldığını duyurdu. Yavuz ve Midilli isimleri verilen gemiler Osmanlı donanmasına katıldılar ve filonun komutanı olan Amiral Souchon , donanma komutanlığına getirildi. 


Gemilerin Karadeniz'e açılarak Rus limanlarını bombalaması ve Rus savaş gemileri ile çatışması üzerine, Rusya 1 Kasım 1914'de Osmanlı Devleti'ne, Osmanlı Hükümeti de 11 Kasim 1914'de Itilaf Devletleri'ne savaş ilan etti ve bu savaş Osmanlı Devleti'nin sonu oldu. 


Sultan Reşad , 14 Kasım'da *“halife”* sıfatıyla* “cihad -i ekber ”* ilan ederek bütün müslümanları savaşa davet etmişti. üıkardığı fermanın bir yerinde şöyle diyordu: 



“Asker evlatlarım,

Bugün size düşen görev, şimdiye kadar dünyada hiçbir orduya nasip olmamıştır. Bu vazifeyi görürken, bir vakitler dünyayı titretmiş olan Osmanlı ordularının hayırlı evlatları olduğunuzu gösterin ki, devletimizin ve dinimizin düşmanları bir daha mukaddes topraklarımıza ayak atmaya...” 





*Kuşatma altında ölüm-kalım savaşı*

Coğrafi sınırlarının daralmış olması, cihan devleti ve onun hükümdarı olmanın sorumluğunu azaltmıyordu. Azamet devrinin sınırları içinde kalan, fakat sonra elinden çıkan topraklara karşı mesuliyetini her zaman omuzlarında hisseden Osmanlı Sultanı, müstevliler tarafindan işgal edilen İslam mülkünü savunmak için müslümanları cihada davet ediyordu. 


üanakkkale , Kafkasya, Filistin, Mısır, Hicaz, Irak, Yemen, Makedonya ve Galiçya harp alanı olmuştu. İngiltere, Fransa ve Rusya kara ve deniz askerleriyle, ordu ve donanmalarıyla bir kere daha çullanıyordu. Ama bu sefer Osmanlı'yı tarih sahnesinden silmek üzere geliyorlardı. Böylece, Halife'nin *“mukaddes toprak”* dediği Osmanlı mülkü dört bir yandan tecavüz ve taaruz altındaydı. 


Yozgatlı Başçavuş Rıfkı'nın , Kilisli Abdullah üavuş'un, Bursalı Nurullah oğlu Ali'nin, Erzurumlu Onbaşı Lütfi'nin ve daha binlerce Osmanlı kahramanının kanlariyla sulanmış topraklardan bir bölümü de Galiçya idi.



*Batı'ya yürüyüşün yol güzergahı* 


*Galiçya , Birinci Dünya Savaşı yıllarında Avusturya-Macaristan İmparatorluğu'nun bir eyaletidir.* Doğusunda Rusya'ya bağlı *Podolya*, *Beserabya* ile *Bukaovina* eyaleti, kuzeyinde Rusya'ya bağlı *Polonya*, batısında *Silezya* , güneyinde* Karpat Dağları* ve Macaristan vardı. Yüzölçümü *80 bin kilometrekare* idi. 


Podolya yaylasının bir kısmını ve Karpat Dağları'nın kuzey kısımlarını içine alan Galiçya arazisi, genel olarak engebeli ve yüksek, dağları az bir yayla gibiydi. Galiçya'daki iklimin sertliği ve bütün bölgelerin mevsim yağışlarını alması dolayısıyla muharebe şartlarında özel donanım ve gereçlere ihtiyaç vardı. 

Galiçya halkının çoğunluğu Lehce , bir kısmı Ukraynaca- Rutence , kalanları ise daha başka dilleri kullanıyordu. Doğu Galiçya'da Ukraynalılar, batıda Lehler çogunluktaydı. Yüksek tabaka, şehirlerde ticaretle uğraşanlar ile musevilerden olusuyordu. *Galiçya adı*, 1144'te *Rus prensi Vladimirko* tarafindan kurulmus olan *Halitch - Galitch* şehrinin isminden türemişti. 


Osmanlılar, fethettikleri bölgelerin halklarına kendilerine göre isimler vermişlerdi. *Avusturyalılara Nemçe*, *Polonyalılara Leh*, *Macarlara Beç gibi...* 


Galiçya bölgesinin asıl unsurunu oluşturan Lehler ile ilk siyasi münasebetlerimiz üelebi Sultan Mehmed zamanında başlamış, Osmanlı bayraklarının gölgesi II. Bayezid zamanında Lehistan topraklari üzerine düşmüş, akıncılarımız Kanuni döneminde Galiçya topraklarında at koşturmuşlardı. 16. asır sonlarında tamamen Osmanlı himayesine girdi Lehistan. 17. asır sonlarında ise güney toprakları doğrudan Osmanlı tarafindan yönetildi. Bu uzun hakimiyet dönemi Leh kültüründe derin izler bıraktı.



*“Büyük” olma sorumluluğu* 


Osmanlı, hem Macarları hem de Lehlileri Avusturya ve Rusya'ya karşı korumak için tarih boyunca büyük fedakarlıklarda bulundu. üzellikle Ruslar, Balkanları ve bu arada stratejik önemi büyük olan bu toprakları ele geçirmek için sürekli uğraşıp durmuştu.

Lehliler, bağımsızlıkları ve milli benliklerinin idamesi için Osmanlı'ya karşı duydukları minneti su sözleriyle dile getirmişlerdi: 


*“Bizim hürriyetimiz, Türk atları Vistül nehrinden su içtikleri müddetçe bakidir.”* 


Cihad -iı ekber çağrısıyla Galiçya'da çarpışan ve şehid düşen 15 bin evladımız, Vistül nehrinde atlarını sulayan atalarına layık kahramanlıklar gösterdiler. Ceddimizin *“İslam memleketi”* kıldığı toprakları savunmak için sehit oldular. 

15 bin vatan evladı o topraklara düştü 


Galiçya , en az üanakkale kadar şeref tablomuzdur. Bitti, tükendi denilen Osmanliı, üanakkale'de nasıl İngiliz ve Fransızlara tarih boyunca unutamayacakları bir hezimet yaşattıysa , Galiçya'da da tüm olumsuz şartlara rağmen Ruslara yenilginin acısını tattırmışlardı.

Galiçya , Avusturya-Macaristan İmparatorluğu'nun kuruluşundan, Ittifak Devletleri'nin Birinci Dünya Savaşı'ndaki yenilgilerine kadar, Avusturya tacına bağlıydı. Ve bu imparatorluğun bir eyaletiydi. Birinci Dünya savaşı başladığı zaman, Galiçya'ya göz koymuş bulunan ve uzun zamandir gizli ajanları vasıtasıyla hazırlık yapmış olan Rusya, 1914 Eylülü'nde Doğu Galiçya'yı işgal etmiş, 1915 Mayısı'nda ise Alman ve Avusturya hücumu karşısında çekilmek zorunda kalmıştı.

Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında müttefiklerimize yardım için asker gönderdiğimiz Galiçya cephesinde, *33 bin asker ve subaydan meydana gelen 15. Kolordumuz 15 bin şehit ve yaralı* vermişti. Ruslara karşı savaşan ordumuz, her türlü imkansızlığa rağmen kahramanca çarpışmış ve üzerine düşen görevi layıkiyla yerine getirmişti.

Ne var ki, Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nın, aralarında bizim de bulunduğumuz müttefik devletler cephesinin yenilgisiyle sonuçlanması, genel sonucu değiştirmemişti. 


üanakkale'de, Sina'da, Yemen'de, Kafkasya'da bizlerden fatiha bekleyen şehitlerimiz kadar şerefle ve rahmetle anılmayı hak eden, isimleri ve hizmetleri tarihin tozlu sayfaları arasında kalmış, vefasız nesiller tarafindan unutulmuş Galiçya kahramanlarını hatırlamamız gerekiyor. 




*Galiçya hatıraları*


şair Süleyman Nazif'in Malta Geceleri, Firak-ı Irak ve Galiçya adlı eserlerinde, *15. Kolordu komutanı Yakup şevki Paşa* taraından bizzat onaylanmış olan Galiçya kahramanlarının hikayelerini detaylı bir şekilde anlatır.


*İşte birkaç örnek:* 




*77. Alay, 1. Tabur, 2. Bölük* 
*Bursalı Nurullah oğlu Ali* 


17 Eylül savaşında er Ali , beş Rus askeri tarafından esir edilmiştir. Esir olmak, Türk çocuğu onurunu en çok yaralayan bir utançtı.

Olan olmuştu, Ali'nin yalnız tüfeği alınmıştır. Sesini çıkarmaz, torbasında kalan tek bir bombasını vermemenin yolunu düşünür. Düşmanların torbasını aramaması için Allah'a yakarır ve sessiz bir vaziyet alır. Beş Rus avlarını götürürken, Ali gözettiği fırsatı bulur, Rusların dalgınlığını fırsat bilerek bombasını atar. O kargaşalıkta can veren Ruslardan birinin tüfeğini alarak, bombanın tozu dumanı dağılmadan sağ kalan iki Rus'u da öldürür ve kaçar. 


Akşam üzeri Ali arkadaşları ile yemek yerken şunları söyler: 


*“Değil 5 Moskof, 20 de olsaydı yine o bombayı korkusuzca savururdum. İnsanın elinde bir tek bomba oldukça, Moskof'un elinde ucuz can vermek vebaldir.”* 




*77. Alay, 1. Tabur, 2. Bölük* 
*Kilisli Raşid oğlu Abdullah üavuş* 


Abdullah üavuş, Gelibolu Savaşı'nda kendisini feda edercesine şehitlik rütbesine yükselen Osman üavuş'un kardeşidir. Bu iki kardeş ölüme meydan okuyan, düşmanla çarpışmayı bir eğlence sayan serdengeçtilerdendi. 


Ruslar, 421 rakamlı tepeye, Abdulah üavuş'un bulunduğu sipere de saldırıyorlardı. Moskofların kendilerinden çok üstün sayıda saldırdıklarını görünce, Abdullah düşmanı daracık siperler içinde karşılayıp dövüşmekten utanıp, arkadaşlarına seslendi:

*“Biz Osmanlı değil miyiz? Ruslar buraya kadar gelsinler de, biz kadınlar gibi siperde bekleyelim, ayıp değil mi? Haydi arkadaşlar, erlik zamanıdır, şehidlik demidir! Dinini milletini seven benimle birlikte gelsin!”* 


Siperden fırlayıp, hep birlikte Rus mevzilerine karşı ölümüne bir saldırı başlattılar. Abdullah üavuş, o gün öldürdüklerinin dışında 32 iki Rus'u da esir almıştı.



*62. Alay, 1. Bölük* 
*Yozgatlı İsmail oğlu Başçavuş Rıfkı* 


23 Eylül günü yapılan muharebede yaralı taşıyan arabalara rastlayan alay komutanı, yaralı askerlerinin hatırını sordu. Arabanın birinden başını çıkaran bir yiğit şöyle dedi: 


Aman efendim, bölük komutanı şehit oldu, yardımcısı Bilal Efendi de şehit düştü. Ben de bölüğe ancak yarım saat komuta edebildim. İşte yaralandım. Komutansız kalan bölüğüm yalnız kalmasın. Ben sağlık bölüğünde yaramı sardırınca hemen dönerim.” 


Görevi için hayatını hiçe sayan, kendi yarasından çok komutansız kalan bölüğüne üzülen bu aslan, esasında ağır yaralanmış olan Yozgatlı İsmail oğlu Başçavus Rıfkı idi

. 

*62. Alay, 3. Tabur, 10. Bölük* 
*üineli Ali oğlu Mehmed* 


Bölük komutanı Mustafa Efendi'ye, 421 rakımlı tepenin doğusundaki ve orman içindeki siperleri ele geçiren düşmana karşı saldırması emredilmişti. Mustafa Efendi bölüğü ile düşman üzerine atıldı. *Osmanlı askerlerinin saldırı silahi daima süngüdür*. Süngü şakırtısına karışan Allah Allah sesleri düşmanı pek şaşırtmış, darmadağın etmişti. Yakayı kurtarabilen Moskoflar kaçmaya baslamışlardı. Bu elli kişilik ateş parçası müslüman evladı, bütün siperleri Ruslardan temizleyerek geri almayı başarmışlardı. 

Tam bu sırada, bir düşman şarapneli Mehmed'i göğsünden yaralamış, takatsiz düşürmüştü. Sırtını ara siperine dayayarak arkadaşlarına bakan yiğit Mehmed ,* “Bu siperleri biz yaptık, hepimiz ölürüz, yine düşmana vermeyiz!”* diye haykırıyor, arkadaşlarına cesaret veriyordu. 


Fakat yiğit Mehmed'in yarasi hafif değildi. O vaziyette bile aralıksız, yağmur gibi yağan düşman şarapnalleriyle eğleniyor, alay ediyordu. 


Aslan Mehmed'in son sözü* “Yaşasın 10. Bölük!”* oldu ve ruhunu teslim etti. Bu sipere düşman bir daha ayak basamadı. 




*77. Alay, 2. Tabur, 2. Bölük* 
*Kanırtalı Mehmed oğlu Abdülmecid* 


Bu çavuş, düşman işgalindeki bir tepeyi geri almakla görevli bir bölükte ağırlık komutanı idi. Ruslar tepeden kovulunca, topçuları sürülerini izleme ateşinden kurtarmak için yoğun ateşe başlamışlardı. O küçük tepe, bir ot yığını gibi alev içinde kalmıştı. Durumu gören Abdülmecid üavuş, islamlığa ve onun gerektirdiği azimliliğe örnek olacak bir yiğitlikle hemen siperin üstüne fırlar, arkadaşlarına seslenir: 


*“Bakın, işte ben siper üstünde açıktayım. Düşman topları beni vurmuyor. Biz burada dayanacağız. Sözümü dinlemeyeni ben vururum!”* 


Kahraman çavuş o gün zaferi kazandı. Sonra bir başka sefer bomba saldırısı yaparken yaralandı. 


Birkaçını aktardığımız böyle binlerce kahramanın hikayesini Mahmut şevket Paşa'nın hatıralarından okumak mümkün. 


*Fatihalar, haritalarda bile yerini zor bulduğumuz Galiçya'da şehit olan vatan evladları için...* 








http://www.semerkanddergisi.com/5919.htm

----------

